# Raph Cats: Dangerous to Large Cichlids?



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey,

So I ordered a raph cat to scrounge aorund the bottom and grab lost food. I've seen a couple posts recently mentioning that these fish can be dangerous to larger cichlids. In particular I know some had mentioned the fear that their Oscars would spine themselves in the gills.

I'm wondering if I should worry about this with my dempsey. I tend to think the dempsey, being smaller, would not attempt to swallow a raph, but I'm not sure.

Any experience or advice. TheFishGuy, I think you weighed in on this issue in some other threads. I would really appreciate your input.

-Luke


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well Luke, as I'm sure you know.... you're never gonna see the thing :lol: and more than likely your JD won't either! I wouldn't worry about it unless the rapheal is small enough to fit in JD's mouth.... then I'd worry about the hard rays of the rapheal... More than likely things will be just fine though. It'l have to be a judgement call on your part when you have the cat in hand. Keep us posted opcorn:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks TFG. I'll let you know how things turn out.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------

